# Just finished CCW class



## drdann (Mar 9, 2011)

Just finished my CCW class about 3 and a half hours ago. Now all I need to do is mail in my paperwork to the Utah BCI. Although I live in Idaho, I did the Utah CCW (more widely accepted and cheaper to maintain - only $10 to renew in 5 years). I highly recommend "Utah Legal Heat"... excellent class and very professional.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats! It's an big responsibility. Make sure you check the state-to-state reciprocity list.


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

drdann said:


> Just finished my CCW class about 3 and a half hours ago. Now all I need to do is mail in my paperwork to the Utah BCI. Although I live in Idaho, I did the Utah CCW (more widely accepted and cheaper to maintain - only $10 to renew in 5 years). .


 Congrats on your CCW.:smt023

It's $105 every 5 years for renewal here in Michigan.:smt013


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

drdann said:


> Just finished my CCW class about 3 and a half hours ago. Now all I need to do is mail in my paperwork to the Utah BCI. Although I live in Idaho, I did the Utah CCW (more widely accepted and cheaper to maintain - only $10 to renew in 5 years). I highly recommend "Utah Legal Heat"... excellent class and very professional.


Congratulations on your CCW completition. Now realize that is not the end of training or learning...

Shoot safely!

:smt1099


----------

